# Snowboarding: Whats the right answer?



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

Everyone seems to think they are right. Everyone else is wrong. Quack like a duck, mongo footed rulz, camber blowz, rocker blowz, you suck, no you suck. Who is actually right? Or is everyone that is adamant they are right actually wrong? This is no fun. I'm going skiing.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And everyone is _so_ much more reasonable in the skiing community! :dry:

Seriously, what you've described is pretty much par for the course in any endeavour. The fewer provable facts, the more emotion rules. Welcome to life.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Redline said:


> Everyone seems to think they are right. Everyone else is wrong. Quack like a duck, mongo footed rulz, camber blowz, rocker blowz, you suck, no you suck. Who is actually right? Or is everyone that is adamant they are right actually wrong? This is no fun. I'm going skiing.


I think you're wrong!!!!!

This thread will be fun!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Cocaine! That is the answer you seek.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

Do you know the street value of this mountain!?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

In Rubles?????


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Mordor's not for sale but you can buy a season pass


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*??? Snowboarding: What's the right answer???*

Really,..?? I would have thought that the answer to that question is completely obvious,…. 



Snowboarding itself *IS* the right answer,… period!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Just look at it like your taking a math class and every answer is wrong, but at the same time every answer is right. 

Do not try and bend the spoon,that's impossible, instead only try and realize the truth.
There is no spoon.
Then you'll see it's not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

typical skier, complaining


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Just look at it like your taking a math class and every answer is wrong, but at the same time every answer is right.
> 
> Do not try and bend the spoon,that's impossible, instead only try and realize the truth.
> There is no spoon.


The beauty of statistics... every answer has its _likelihood_ to be right 

OP, there's no final answers cos there's no final question. If youre asking a general question like Chomps proposed: ski vs snowboard, probably all of us (selection bias!) agree there's just one answer. But the more you refine your question by adding specific variables (riding style, weight, preference, skills, experience, terrain, conditions), the more the opinions will diverge cos you add more and more variables to your equitation, each and everyone will weight these variables slightly differently and thus you'll get an equally endless list of "right" answers. _It all depends_  The closer your preferences and experiences are to someone elses, the more likely it is to share his opinion... but we're individuals, all with slightly different background = different variables differently weighted. That's the same in all aspects in life. We've a saying along: if two always share the same opinions, both are no good. What matters more IMHO is _how_ one shares _different_ opinions. Ask, state, listen, think, digest, weight, and then judge what suits you best.

42


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> Really,..?? I would have thought that the answer to that question is completely obvious,….
> 
> 
> 
> Snowboarding itself *IS* the right answer,… period!


HOLY SHIT!!! It finally happened, a Chomps post with ZERO smilies!!!???
Are you ok Chomps? Somebody must have hacked your account, haha.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I think your dilemma stems from the fact that we've become a society of pussies afraid to make their own decisions. Rather than try things on your own (potentially failing quite a few times) to figure out what works best for you, you'd rather just have someone tell you what is best for you. People are sheep. Have fun skiing with the rest of the herd.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

The correct answer for everything is yoga pants.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> 42


Crap. Beat me to it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

OP must be an Apple fan...


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

This guy needs to head over to TGR before he passes judgement


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> OP must be an Apple fan...


Dodge is better!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Beer is the answer.......


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

If you are aware of a state called is, or reality, or life, this implies a state called isn't, or illusion, or nothingness, or death. You can't know one without the other. And so as to make life poignant, we must realize it is always going to come to an end. Don't you see? That is what makes it lively. And liveliness is change. It is motion. 

So enjoy your body, use it every way you can. Don't be afraid of it, or what other people think of it. It is the greatest instrument you will ever own.

But remember, if you compromise the process, you're an asshole when you start out and you're an asshole when you get back.

But also remember, in the words of the great Shane McConkey, "There's nothing better than sliding down snow and flying through the air."

So fuck it. I'm going snowboarding.

Have you found your line?


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha...nice Hitchhikers Guide reference Neni!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

trapper said:


> The correct answer for everything is yoga pants.


depends on who's wearing them ...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

deagol said:


> depends on who's wearing them ...


For example!!!!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Spandex is a privilege, not a right. :facepalm3:


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> For example!!!!!


Holy fuck I did not need to see that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'd hit it.


?????


----------



## morris149 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


>


MY offspring!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*not to mention stylie shoes (free double entendres)*



BurtonAvenger said:


> I'd hit it.


thats just because she's infinitely cleaner than anything local.

2 out of 2 chicks at this chocolate cracker stand rock the snowboarding forum attire.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

In all his the answer was found. Fun. While not put in so many words, the fact that you all turned my inane rambles into a brief means for entertainment provided the answer I was hoping for. Although it was the answer I already knew. 

TLDR: I'm a tard, go have fun.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

neni said:


> 42





Donutz said:


> Crap. Beat me to it.


http://ow.ly/GfcE6



Redline said:


> In all his the answer was found. Fun. While not put in so many words, the fact that you all turned my inane rambles into a brief means for entertainment provided the answer I was hoping for. Although it was the answer I already knew.
> 
> TLDR: I'm a tard, go have fun.


I'm so confused; are you trolling or not!?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'd hit it.





Mizu Kuma said:


> ?????



We'd need to tie that 2x4 across BA's ass so he doesn't fall in.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

deagol said:


> Spandex is a privilege, not a right. :facepalm3:


:rofl4: Truth


----------

